# New grower and Newbie. Please Help!!



## ash93 (Apr 25, 2020)

Hey everyone!
My name is Ash and I’m new to the cultivation culture and would love to learn everything about it. I’m a new grower and just recently started my first plant so i apologize in advance for this long post. I need guidance on how to maintain my plant and take good care of it to have good quality bud so I can start growing multiple plants at once. I had questions regarding a few different things and would love some advice as I’m a newbie to this so it would be great if you can help me out and explain things to me as if I’m a 5 year old. Heres a list of everything I have at the moment:

Vivosun 36x36x72 tent
Phlizon 600w led lights ( turned on during veg & flowering only)
Oneo 100w led lights (turned on during all stages)
2 vivosun 4 inch 203 cfm fans with speed controllers & carbon filter (for intake & outtake fans. The intake is at the bottom and the the other fan releasing air outside is located at the top)
Promix hp soil
Taotronics cool mist humidifier
6 inch clip fans
3 pack with calmag general hydroponics nutrients
Ph up & down kit
Ph testing kit
Tds meter pen
Preciva digital ph meter
I also have a dwc hydroponic system that I’m not using but if its easier to use let me know and i’ll set it up. Alfred horticulture 5 gallon
3 inch pots to use incase I need something smaller than what came with the dwc system
Rockwool cubes
I started my plant in the soil on march 25 in a red solo cup and heres how I’m maintaining it so far. Not a lot of watering because I know seedlings don’t need a large amount. My water ph was above 7 before and that was my fault but i just started watering with ph 6-6.5. I water maybe once every 2-3 days until soil is dry an inch deep and light in weight. No nutrients being fed either. Heres a list of details of what my setup is like

-Humidity is set between 55-70 when lights are on & off
-Temperature is set between 23-30 Celcius
-Light schedule: 18-6. Lights come on at 9 pm and switch off at 3 pm using a timer. Lights are located 12-16 inches away from the plant and adjust as it grows
-The small 6 inch fans are on at all times. One is located on the ground the other is at the top.
-Intake & outtake fans are being used while lights are one as temp goes over 30 celcius if theyre off and they turn off when lights turn off. Theyre connected to the same timer as the lights

So right now it seems like I’m having issues with my plant and would like to know what exactly I’m doing wrong. 1st issue I noticed is that the perlite in the soil is turning orange. 2nd issue is that the leaves are curling down from the tips as well as the sides instead of being flat. 3rd issue is that the tips look as if theyre burned and turning yellow.

I did some research and learned that it could be nitrogen toxicity, underwatering/overwatering. I’m not really sure tho how it could be nitrogen toxicity if I haven’t given it any nutrients yet. This will be the fourth week.

The help that I’m looking for would be guidance on how to fix these issues and help with the nutrients. I have no idea how often to feed them and then water them like I’m so clueless. If someone who has experience with the same nutrients I have please let me know how often you feed and how often you water without feeding and how much I should use. I’ve been reading that its recommended to start with half the amount that’s recommended on the package. Still need help with schedule. I will be transplanting to a 14 inch pot which I believe is 7 gallons.
Please also let me know if theres anything that I should change about what I’m doing or my setup. Here are some pics as well to help you visualize what I’m working with. Thank you all in advance and I’m looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Keef (Apr 25, 2020)

Ash Welcome to MP !-- Quite a set up !- U came to the right place --I'm a water pharmer so might be best someone else guide U -- We have a great beginners thread and some questions U will have might be there--  I would suggest lots of reading on the site - Growing weed is so simple It's complicated !-- I'm sure someone be around later to give U some pointers!- Good luck to U !--


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2020)

It looks like more than 1 thing. PH is off and you have nute lockout and it looks overwatered


----------



## ash93 (Apr 25, 2020)

Hey everyone!

Quick update since my last post. I transplanted the plant to a 7 gallon pot and fed it the nutrients 6 days ago so that would be Sunday the 19th

-humidity: 50%-70%

-temperature: 22-26 degrees C

-both lights were on but noticed that it increased the temperature by a bit and reduced the humidity so now i only have the 600w led with veg switch on

-nutrients were mixed in a gallon of water. 2.5 ml of micro, 2.5 ml of gro, and 1.25 ml of bloom (half the recommended dosage) and im following a drain to waste schedule system. I fed the plant the full gallon but it seems like that was too much as the medium is still moist and will probably have to water it tomorrow

-im following a feed/water/feed schedule

-ph before water was 6.0 and 5.7 for the runoff water

my questions so far are:

1.The dtw schedule that I’m following says 500 ppm. I’m using half doses should I match it to be 250 or 500? It was 311 when I mixed my nutrients and added it to my soil.

2.my exhaust and intake fans are on while the lights are on to maintain the right temperature otherwise, it will rise to almost 30C. should i change the timer for the fans to come on just for an hour a day or once every 3 hours kind of thing or is it fine to just leave it on while the lights are on? Ive been hearing different answers thats why i want to check. They’re both 204 cfm with speed controller

3.i didnt use calmag with my first feeding. Should i add it next time i feed or just with watering? just hearing different things

4. i feel like a gallon was too much for the plant, should i just give it half a gallon next time or just feed/water until theres 20-30% runoff? just getting a lot of different answers and looking to confirm which is best

5.i only have my 600w LED lights with veg & flower switches on. should i turn the other full spectrum 1000w LED lights i have or leave the 600w on only?

6.i havent watered/fed the plant for 5 days now but i will water it tomorrow. is 6 days without feeding or watering too long or is it because it might have been over watered?

Based on the pictures, can you please also let me know if theres anything that im missing and what should i fix. Appreciate you all and thanks in advance

Here are some pictures


----------



## ash93 (Apr 25, 2020)

umbra said:


> It looks like more than 1 thing. PH is off and you have nute lockout and it looks overwatered


When you say more than one thing, can you give me details so i can fix my issues.
Im using promix HP, which doesnt have nutrients in it really


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey buddy.id venture to say you overwaterd and the pic where your baby looks the worse the temps say 49!.
I'd bring and keep that up to atleast 70-75 thru the day.
That's my guess.no nutes no nite burn .hey you started your baby the same day I started mine


----------



## ash93 (Apr 27, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> Hey buddy.id venture to say you overwaterd and the pic where your baby looks the worse the temps say 49!.
> I'd bring and keep that up to atleast 70-75 thru the day.
> That's my guess.no nutes no nite burn .hey you started your baby the same day I started mine


Hey there! You’re absolutely right. It seems like I over watered but she seems to be doing better now. That’s 49% for humidity but it ranges  between 50%-70% . The temperature ranges between 23-26C. Do you think those figures are good?


----------



## ash93 (May 2, 2020)

I decided to water my plant using half gallon as a gallon was too much. Last time I watered her was April 26 and its still a tiny bit moist so I’ll have to feed tomorrow once its dry and use less water next time. This was the result, curling/claw looking leaves and the tips of the leaves are also soft and wrinkley.  Is this issue still due to overwatering or nitrogen toxicity? The last time I fed her nutrients was on April 19th and it was half the recommended dosage. My humidity ranges between 45-70% temp 24-27C. pH is at 6.0. run off was 5.7 when i was feeding and ppm was 300. Can someone help me fix this issue please.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 2, 2020)

Jack up your feeding solution, after adding a full strength veg fert, to 7.0 for the next couple waterings. Your runoff pH is really bad. Your plants cant use food at that acidity. But you also should give them some balanced food.
This is common when the soil sits wet for too long. Go by the weight of the pot not by how much volume of water you plan to feed them.. plants that size by comparison in my garden only get a cup or so of water /ferts at a time and drink it within a day or so. 
You'll see your humidity stabilizing too ad you get your watering on track. Meanwhile, make sure you're exhausting the space well. That's a big humidity swing and says to me your exhaust is inadequate.
Good luck!


----------



## ash93 (May 2, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Jack up your feeding solution, after adding a full strength veg fert, to 7.0 for the next couple waterings. Your runoff pH is really bad. Your plants cant use food at that acidity. But you also should give them some balanced food.
> This is common when the soil sits wet for too long. Go by the weight of the pot not by how much volume of water you plan to feed them.. plants that size by comparison in my garden only get a cup or so of water /ferts at a time and drink it within a day or so.
> You'll see your humidity stabilizing too ad you get your watering on track. Meanwhile, make sure you're exhausting the space well. That's a big humidity swing and says to me your exhaust is inadequate.
> Good luck!



so set my solution pH regardless if I’m feeding or watering to 7? What should the run off pH be?

I’m currently using a dtw schedule and using half recommended usage. Ppm wqs recommended to be 500 during that feeding week but mine was 300. What do you recommend?


----------



## stinkyattic (May 2, 2020)

If you're just watering, the ionic strength is so low that the pH doesn't mean as much, sure adjust it anyway, and your solution won't be as effective in raising the soil pH. Definitely decinitely ph your nute water. I am not familiar with your schedule but your plants arw HUNGRY becausr they haven't been able to feed since your soil went sour. You want your runoff to be 6.5-6.8. When it gets there, feed them at 6.8. 
When the lime is gone from promix, which happens fast when it's wet, the peat acids will kick your butt if you don't monitor and adjust accordingly. You you'll be battling that going forward.


----------

